# HELP! What are these things?????!!!!



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

What are these fleshy like growths that I just found on my pups inner lip????
Can anyone I.D. them ....please let me know if I should be worried....


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

It looks like canine warts to me.... I would keep him away from other dogs until you get a diagnosis from the vet. It's very contagious!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

It's a wart I'm afraid.... I had posted about a similar issue about a week or so ago. Although Elza has one on the left side of her face outside on her hairy skin and it's only one.
I think yours is the highly contagious one... :-\

Apparently they appear on puppies or dogs under 2 years of age mostly with still developing immune system. Since it's a virus is not much we can do about it but build our dogs immunity.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Free Professional advice removed by Author.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

THANKS

KEN

SPOT ON"


----------

